# CLOSED



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

DODO CODE:  LTL83

Town name: Tiel
Native fruit: Apple
Flowers in shop: windflower, hyacinth, mum

FREE DIY's on beach. Please take as many as you can.
Opal is making garden bench.


Rules:

Please don't pick the flowers. I like looking at bloomed flowers, thank you.
Please be nice to all other visiting players and try to close the dialogue boxes when possible.
Please don't shake trees.

I won't respond since I am doing online classes right now. Town will be open thru this time, which is 1-2 h.


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come and can donate to your ramp project!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

feel free to drop by. dodo is in the first post


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to come


----------



## Miiko (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come by and shop and sell my fruits!


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to stop by and purchase flowers


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yaay we've hit the ramp goal! thanks everyone. happy shopping


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2020)

So glad I could contribute to your project! Thanks for hosting and having a lovely island.


----------



## jzwang0 (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to check it out too!


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 7, 2020)

I keep getting interference


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

you can keep trying. people are coming and leaving . spots are freeing.


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm giving it a go


----------



## Fluuffy (Apr 7, 2020)

Lol Wheres the let me out meme xD
Also thank you so much! Got to buy mum seeds finally  I’m stuck in your island for a while though lol


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> Lol Wheres the let me out meme xD
> Also thank you so much! Got to buy mum seeds finally  I’m stuck in your island for a while though lol



I have a camp and a penthouse where you can stay. Whatever your budget. Don't worry


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 7, 2020)

Fluuffy said:


> Lol Wheres the let me out meme xD
> Also thank you so much! Got to buy mum seeds finally  I’m stuck in your island for a while though lol



Yes, I wish there was a way people could come and go without everyone needing to stop in between, hehe.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 7, 2020)

If you are still open, I would love to visit to shop for flowers


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 7, 2020)

Joining right now to buy some flowers. Thank you so much for hosting your island! ^^


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

People got disconnected. Update the code in first post.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 7, 2020)

i'd like to hop by for some flower seeds!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

new code up. anyone got a locker or bench that would fit a gym? or an item for a playground. Would be really helpful! thanks


----------



## Miiko (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for having me over, your town is super cute and pretty!


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 7, 2020)

I sadly don't have those kinds of items, how can i help otherwise?


----------



## sunchild (Apr 7, 2020)

thanks for hosting <3 your island is lovely!


----------



## HavocSource (Apr 7, 2020)

I didn't know where to leave a present, so i just didn't but thanks for everything


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

HavocSource said:


> I didn't know where to leave a present, so i just didn't but thanks for everything



Everyone can come to the island. If you wanna leave gifts, you can do it in front of my house. But gifts are not mandatory.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm dropping by ~


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

Opal is making garden bench.


----------



## Deli (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey I’d love to come round to learn how to make the garden bench?


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 7, 2020)

hey i would like to stop by~


----------



## Bigfatdear8 (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to join what is the dodo code?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

dodo is in the first post and island will close in 30 mins.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Bigfatdear8 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can u tell me what dodo is I can’t find it pls


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 7, 2020)

OKay I closed. Thanks for everyone who visited and donated to the ramp! take care


----------

